# Yet another example of airline horror stories...



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investiga...gram-Confidentiality-Agreement-232739231.html


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

oh no, I'm not even gonna read it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> oh no, I'm not even gonna read it.


If you never intend to ship by air, you don't need to. But for anyone who even CONSIDERS it, you really DO need to watch this. Very graphic&#8230; the woman was able to watch much of what happened out the airplane window on a long lay-over. Her animals survived, but just barely, and at HUGE expense for ICU care.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

DH worked for a major airlines cargo dept for 25+ years. Never, ever, under any circumstances, ever do it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

More evidence as to how risky it is. I can not imagine a situation that would require me to send a dog in a plane's cargo hold! Scary and sad.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG, i would have lost it if i was that woman on the plane, watching her dog baking in the hot sun for 3 hours!!!! I would have ripped open the emergency exit and gotten the dog myself!


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

This is horrifying. I drove 11 hours to pick up my dogs, I never considered having them shipped. Unfortunately the airlines are paying off people to not talk about the deaths of so many innocent dogs. 
This woman is doing a great service by not taking their money to be quiet.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's another one.

http://www.viralnova.com/what-happe...tiff-made-me-sick-but-people-need-to-know-it/


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

misstray said:


> Here's another one.
> 
> http://www.viralnova.com/what-happe...tiff-made-me-sick-but-people-need-to-know-it/


Oh no!! Poor dog that is so sad but makes you mad too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

There is also a change.org petition for this if anyone is interested in doing that.

http://www.change.org/petitions/uni...utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition


----------

